# PRESEC Question



## Bassil_Inf (17 Apr 2013)

Good day everyone,

I am currently in the process of enrolling into the reserves as an infantrymen. I wrote my CFAT April 15th an passed qualifying for all NCM trades. I was then told by the career councillor I would have to do a PRESEC, which is tomorrow, but forgot to ask what for. I was born in America but lived there for 2 weeks after being born, and spent all 16 years here in Canada (I'm 16). Has anyone had a PRESEC and does it take long?


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2013)

Based on the limited info you provided, my off the top guess would be that you hold "dual citizenship"? (US/CAN)

Pre-Sec --->  http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/pre_secur_en.pdf


----------



## Bassil_Inf (17 Apr 2013)

I already filled that out, yes I have a dual citizenship (US/CAN). I have an interview with the captain tomorrow. I don't know what exactly though


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2013)

Bassil_Inf said:
			
		

> I already filled that out, yes I have a dual citizenship (US/CAN). I have an interview with the captain tomorrow. I don't know what exactly though



Hey, good guess on my part.    

You'll find out tomorrow and good luck.  You didn't say whether or not you did your interview, so that would be my next guess.... lol


----------



## mariomike (17 Apr 2013)

Bassil_Inf said:
			
		

> Has anyone had a PRESEC and does it take long?



You can check here.

The Security Check/ Level Superthread- Check Here First
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12875.0/nowap.html


----------



## Bassil_Inf (17 Apr 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You can check here.
> 
> The Security Check/ Level Superthread- Check Here First
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12875.0/nowap.html


That post is for someone who hasn't lived in Canada for more than 10 years, Ive lived here my whole live (16 years). One person told me MAX 1 week to get cleared, does it seem realistic?


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2013)

Bassil_Inf said:
			
		

> That post is for someone who hasn't lived in Canada for more than 10 years, Ive lived here my whole live (16 years). One person told me MAX 1 week to get cleared, does it seem realistic?



Don't get worked up over nothing.  It's just an interview......come back tomorrow and tell us all about how it went.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (18 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Don't get worked up over nothing.  It's just an interview......come back tomorrow and tell us all about how it went.


Good Day,
  I'm happy to announce that this presec interview actually was also my JOB interview, he said it's not necessary for another interview since i did well, and I was dressed for the job occasion. All I have left is my physical and medical which will be booked when my file comes back from Ottawa. He said it will take approx 5-10 days to check my criminal record, etc, and 2 weeks to send to Ottawa and back, so on average 3 weeks until they call in for my PT and medical.
Cheers


----------



## DAA (18 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Don't get worked up over nothing.  It's just an interview......come back tomorrow and tell us all about how it went.



 :goodpost:

I'd like to pat myself on the back but my arms aren't long enough.

Which makes me wonder?   Did you not quite understand why you were going in or maybe they just didn't explain things properly?  Anyhow, glad it all worked out and good luck for the remainder of the processing!


----------



## Mahaica (18 Apr 2013)

PRESEC - I was told today, I need to do this security check as well . 

The recruiter explained; it is because I have dual citizenship and I have close  relatives living overseas (My mother and sister)


----------

